# Think Tank > U.S. Constitution >  Ezra Taft Benson: The Constitution Will Be Saved - But Not In Washington

## FrankRep

*Ezra Taft Benson: The Constitution Will Be Saved - But Not In Washington*




Ezra Taft Benson, former Secretary of Agriculture, in 1986 shares thoughts on the U.S. Constitution, stating it is a Heavenly Banner inspired by God for this nation. That the federal government is trying to destroy it but at last it will be shaved but not in Washington.

----------

